

May 12: 7.4 earthquake in Nepal - 20andup
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-12/magnitude-74-earthquake-strikes-in-nepal/6464556

======
asselinpaul
Sad to hear this, it has been a tough month. Praying for Nepal.

Is it likely that this was caused by the first earthquake or are the two
events independent?

